# Rocky Mountain Rafts in stock at Riverboat Works



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

All the Rocky Mountain Rafts are in stock at Riverboat Works. These boats are seriously under priced. Plus we will give you an additional package discount when adding a custom frame and accessories. Click here for details on "Package Deals".

We still have a couple of 2012 models left and we wil take 20% of these last years models. Call for availability, only a couple left. Add to a package and get the custom package discount.

Chek out our reviews on "Why buy a Riverboat Works frame".


----------

